# IASCA/DBDRA FRESNO CA 2/6/16



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

AUDIO INNOVATIONS
4210 N Fresno St.
Fresno CA 93726

10:00a.m. - 1:00p.m. SQ

1:00p.m. - 5:00p.m. SPL

$20 per classs


----------

